# Aus Addiction reptiles in US?



## ally_pup (Dec 26, 2007)

Was surfing the net when I found a place in US called Australian addiction reptiles. They sell all kinds of Australian reptiles. Just a little confused, why can they have our reptiles but we cant have theirs legally here?


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Dec 26, 2007)

ally_pup said:


> Was surfing the net when I found a place in US called Australian addiction reptiles. They sell all kinds of Australian reptiles. Just a little confused, why can they have our reptiles but we cant have theirs legally here?


 
Because alot of people release reptiles into the wild which can potentially put our native wildlife at risk if exotics are released. America doesn't seem to care as much as us when it comes to preserving native wildlife.


----------



## ally_pup (Dec 26, 2007)

So it is legal for them to keep them over there?


----------



## bump73 (Dec 26, 2007)

It's legal but it has caused all sorts of dramas, like the boa's that have been released into the everglades and are taking over the place..

As for exotics in Aus just look at what happened with rabbits and cane toads...Makes it pretty obvious why we can't and shouldn't...

Ben


----------



## Retic (Dec 26, 2007)

Given our environmental and extinction record I'm surprised you can say that with a straight face.

They have our reptiles just as we have their reptiles, the only difference is the legality. 



mcloughlin2 said:


> America doesn't seem to care as much as us when it comes to preserving native wildlife.


----------



## Ricko (Dec 26, 2007)

How in the hell did they get albino darwins? thats a question i would like to know the answer to???


----------



## Retic (Dec 26, 2007)

Just think how we got exotic reptiles over here and it might give you a clue


----------



## Rossagon (Dec 26, 2007)

The albinos are in Europe. Apparently they aren't in the US yet. I was speaking to someone in Sweden this year whilst i was travelling and he was saying that they get them in via Africa from Aus. Which is an interesting thing.


----------



## Moreliaman (Dec 27, 2007)

Not every australian herp you see overseas has been sent over....contrary to popular belief we do breed them & have the odd albino turn up in clutches !....


----------



## Kali7 (Dec 27, 2007)

diseases like OPMV came from the States... ask anyone who has lost their entire diamond python collection why exotics shouldn't be legal.


----------



## Moreliaman (Dec 27, 2007)

Kali7 said:


> diseases like OPMV came from the States... ask anyone who has lost their entire diamond python collection why exotics shouldn't be legal.


 
No proof of that, I remember reading confirmed reports of captured wild snakes in indonesia & thailand with it.


----------



## Retic (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes there is certainly no proof that I am aware of that OPMV came here from America. Making exotics legal doesn't increase the risk of OPMV.


----------



## Korbin (Dec 28, 2007)

Every state has it's own policies, but here in Ohio it's illegal for me to buy a snake native to Ohio. Yet I can go to any pet store and buy a snake from half way around the world. :|

You guys have the right idea if you ask me.


----------



## jessb (Dec 28, 2007)

Korbin said:


> Every state has it's own policies, but here in Ohio it's illegal for me to buy a snake native to Ohio. Yet I can go to any pet store and buy a snake from half way around the world. :|
> 
> You guys have the right idea if you ask me.


 
What a weird policy. Do you have any idea of their reasoning? I understand that exotics released into the wild are a major problem for the ecosystem in the US.


----------



## stusnake (Dec 29, 2007)

Legalitys and quintine restrictions for sure. We cnat say with 100% cernainty if OMPV did come from the states, but it is a good example of why exotics are a no goer here in aus. There have already been a few isloated cases of exotic reptiles discovered in parks and bushland such as red eared pond sliders, I also came across an article about a bloke in Vic who was treated for a suspicious snake bite that was later found to be from a Gaboon viper.


----------



## v_various (Dec 29, 2007)

yep, I'm from Canada, and I can keep snakes form anywhere in the world except my own back yard. Non native wild life doesn't pose as much of a threat to us, our harsh winters will take out any runaways. The laws are to protect our native wildlife from the pet trade, so you don't have a bunch of yahoos scooping up garters and selling them to the pet stores. Indigo snakes are a good example, their wiki entry says this: "As a result of overzealous collection and the destruction of its habitat, it is an endangered species", and I'm sure that could happen to any snake here (indigos just happen to be docile and pretty).

Mind you, we do have some non-native problems. Red ear sliders, for example, are fairly aggressive and tend to over power our native turtles. But nothing on the scale of what you guys have gone through with non-native animal problems. I have corn snakes from the US and they wouldn't stand a chance in the relatively mild winters Vancouver has, let alone my spotted python.


----------



## Moreliaman (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd be careful various, corn snakes & other rat snakes have been known to survive british winters which im told are colder than vancouvers, infact there are reports about 1 specie of rat snake that escaped from a zoo & are now breeding in the wild in Wales.


----------



## Retic (Dec 29, 2007)

I would imagine that quite a few American colubrids could survive a British winter which are mild in comparison to many places in America. Whe we went to Daytona in '95 it was bitterly cold at night and it wasn't winter. I would imagine they would survive along the south coast quite easily.


----------



## lazybuddha (Dec 29, 2007)

i thought OPMV was brought in by australian reptile park back in the 90's. or am i lost?


----------



## Retic (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes, you're lost


----------



## Frozenmouse (Dec 29, 2007)

Its burmese pythons not boas that are breeding in the everglades.


----------



## Moreliaman (Dec 29, 2007)

retics, burms, african monitors, spiney tailed iggys , green iggys & bearded dragons (just to mention a few) have also been seen & captured in the everglades.


----------



## Retic (Dec 29, 2007)

The problem is that exotics were freely available in just about any pet shop and when they became unmanageable they were released. I find it quite bizarre that people use this as an example of why they shouldn't be legalised here when it is the very fact that they are illegal and being bred completely unregulated that is causing any issues.


----------



## snake mum (Jan 5, 2008)

I was on an American forum earlier tonight and they said that the restrictions on importing from Aust were very slack in the 70's and a lot of reptiles, mainly spotted pythons and blue tongues, were exported illegally. Don't know how true it is but that's from a guy trying to explain to a keeper why they couldn't bring their spotted to Aust when they move here late this year. How's that for irony lol


----------



## Chimera (Jan 6, 2008)

lazybuddha said:


> i thought OPMV was brought in by australian reptile park back in the 90's. or am i lost?



Granted, they had an outbreak. But I don't think it could be stated that they brought it in. The outbreak was caused by the rapid influx of animals to restock after the fire that destryed their collection. I believe there were only animals coming in, not going out.


----------



## herpie boy (Jan 6, 2008)

boa said:


> The problem is that exotics were freely available in just about any pet shop and when they became unmanageable they were released. I find it quite bizarre that people use this as an example of why they shouldn't be legalised here when it is the very fact that they are illegal and being bred completely unregulated that is causing any issues.


 
good point boa


----------

